# Auto Train Sept Trip Report



## I always rode the Southern (Nov 3, 2011)

A little late but I want to acknowledge a great crew.

auto train 9/12/11 NB and 9/21/11 SB

According to the announcement made as we left Sanford this was the smallest passenger load of the year. I believe the total was less than 175. It was evident in the lack of a car line, nearly empty station and coaches, and our ability to score a bedroom for $294.

The wine and cheese flowed freely, our SCA was Mike and he provided excellent service.

The dining car staff was a hoot, they were old school, and ran the service like the pre-amtrak days I still remember fondly.

They were professional and took such pride in their work that you couldn't help but smile even though they let you know who was in charge-because they were polite, charming and used humor to great effect.

And the meal-beef tenderloins- was excellent.

A smooth trip and we arrived in Lorton a little early.

On the return trip we had a much larger passenger load and a roomette that cost as much as the bedroom going north. When hubby and I sat down and knocked knees I regretted not going for the br going south..It had always been our understanding that you couldn't upgrade on board the AT but our SCA offered to check for an upgrade for us.

So now we know, you can get an upgrade on board the AT but it will be at high bucket.

Our SCA on this trip was Dolly, new, cheerful and eager to please. She was great and we were delighted to see that we had the same dining car staff who remembered us well!

Again the trip was smooth with no issues

We have never had bad service on the auto train, but this was one of the best because of the good attitude of all the staff..


----------



## TCRT (Nov 3, 2011)

I always rode the Southern said:


> So now we know, you can get an upgrade on board the AT but it will be at high bucket.



When I was on the Cardinal the other week, I overheard the Conductor telling someone that onboard upgrades are always low bucket. Hmm.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 3, 2011)

That's true on every train but the Auto Train. And the Auto train isn't always high bucket, it's whatever the current bucket price is.


----------

